# Server-Status Befehlsliste



## tomi (12. September 2004)

hallo!

Ich suche eine Art Auflistung von Linux-Befehlen, die einem Informationen über den Server-Status liefern. Als Beispiel kann man den Befehl "uptime" nennen, der ja die Uptime des Servers ausgibt.
Weiß jemand noch mehr dieser Befehle?
Danke!


----------



## Sway (12. September 2004)

Schaun einfach bei den Tutorials nach. Da gibts ne Menge *Linux/UNIX -Befehle*

URL: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials149260.html


----------



## tomi (12. September 2004)

Danke für den Link!

Aber dieser hat mir leider nicht wirklich geholfen. Ich suche, wie schon gesagt, Befehle um Auskunft über den Server-Status zu erhalten. Eben sowas wie "uptime".


----------



## MetallDragon (12. September 2004)

Probier's doch mal mit apachectl extendedstatus wenn du nen Apache betreibst.


----------



## tomi (12. September 2004)

Hallo!

Also bei 

```
apachectl extendedstatus
```
tut sich irgendwie gar nichts!
Ich benutze den apache 2.0


----------



## canuzzi (13. September 2004)

*Server*

Man koennte dir mehr helfen, wenn du sagen wuerdest, was fuer einen Server du genau betreibst: html-server, Nis-server, file-server, NFS-server, ftp-server, etc.?
Deine Anfrage ist ein bischen zu allgemein - es gibt tausende "Server"-befehle. Wihcitg waere zu wissen: was machst du, was interessiert dich.


----------



## tomi (13. September 2004)

*Re: Server*



> _Original geschrieben von canuzzi _
> *Man koennte dir mehr helfen, wenn du sagen wuerdest, was fuer einen Server du genau betreibst: html-server, Nis-server, file-server, NFS-server, ftp-server, etc.?
> Deine Anfrage ist ein bischen zu allgemein - es gibt tausende "Server"-befehle. Wihcitg waere zu wissen: was machst du, was interessiert dich. *


Hallo, also ich habe einen http-Server 
Apache 2.0 

Und ich möchte halt gerne ein paar interessante Daten wie eben z.B. die Uptime des Server, die Auslastung usw. gerne meinen Besuchern zeigen. Vielleicht noch welche Addons installiert sind usw.


----------



## JohannesR (13. September 2004)

Lies im proc-Filesystem, greif auf $(which uptime) zurueck, lies in $APACHEROOT/conf/modules... $(which top) und $(which ps) aux koennen helfen...


----------



## MetallDragon (13. September 2004)

> Also bei
> 
> Code:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



bei mir gehts.
probier mal apachectl status


----------

